# Makeup of Love & Hip Hop ATL



## Copperhead (Sep 5, 2012)

http://www.thestyleandbeautydoctor.com/2012/09/love-hip-hop-atlanta-hair-makeup-reunion-show/

  	I really like the makeup on this show. I've particularly liked K Michelle's makeup on the show. And Ariane is solidifying my want (actually my NEED) for OCC's Belladonna lip tar. Also, it's cool to see youtuber Alex involved in the makeup looks.


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Sep 5, 2012)

This is such a good thread topic. I actually watch this YouTuber yesterday do Erica's look for the reunion, I think YR will be a better lipstick match but I still love the inspiration.

  	Here's the link if you want to check it out:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uL7iXjjcCE0


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 5, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> http://www.thestyleandbeautydoctor.com/2012/09/love-hip-hop-atlanta-hair-makeup-reunion-show/
> 
> I really like the makeup on this show. I've particularly liked K Michelle's makeup on the show. And Ariane is solidifying my want (actually my NEED) for OCC's Belladonna lip tar. Also, it's cool to see youtuber Alex involved in the makeup looks.


	I didn't watch the show, but I have seen some of the makeup looks. I tried reading through the article but got lazy. Where was Belladonna used and do you know what dark purple lipstick that is on Erica in the reunion episode?


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 5, 2012)

TXBeautyBaby said:


> This is such a good thread topic. I actually watch this YouTuber yesterday do Erica's look for the reunion, I think YR will be a better lipstick match but I still love the inspiration.
> 
> Here's the link if you want to check it out:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uL7iXjjcCE0


	Oh, thanks. Didn't see this before I asked my question.


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks for the link I love the article!


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Sep 5, 2012)

Actually it says her lip was Nightmoth lipliner with Cyber in the center


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 5, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I didn't watch the show, but I have seen some of the makeup looks. I tried reading through the article but got lazy. Where was Belladonna used and do you know what dark purple lipstick that is on Erica in the reunion episode?


 




  	Nightmoth pencil and Cyber lipstick.

  	Belladonna was used with Up The Amp.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 5, 2012)

That was a nice video. She looked really pretty.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 5, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> Nightmoth pencil and Cyber lipstick.
> 
> Belladonna was used with Up The Amp.


	Lol, yet another reason for me to get Cyber. So the MUA used Belladonna as a base, then applied Up the Amp on top?


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 5, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol, yet another reason for me to get Cyber. So the MUA used Belladonna as a base, then applied Up the Amp on top?


  	For some reason I'm thinking she used UtA as the base and Belladonna on top. Maybe I'm thinking that because the OCC is more liquidy, like a gloss of sorts.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Sep 5, 2012)

OH MY GAAAAAWSH, I'm so happy this thread was created! I love almost every makeup look I see worn on LAHHA! I really liked the makeup look Rasheeda wore to the reunion, as well as Erica! Erica's face was *perfection* at that reunion! P-E-R-F-E-C-T-I-O-N, and IN THAT ORDER! haha!


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 5, 2012)

UrbanSweetheart said:


> OH MY GAAAAAWSH, I'm so happy this thread was created! I love almost every makeup look I see worn on LAHHA! I really liked the makeup look Rasheeda wore to the reunion, as well as Erica! Erica's face was *perfection* at that reunion! P-E-R-F-E-C-T-I-O-N, and IN THAT ORDER! haha!


  	IN THAT ORDER! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	And they're saying Rasheeda's reunion look consisted of Painterly Paint Pot, eyeshadows in Bright Future, Rule and Embark.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Sep 5, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> IN THAT ORDER!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Rule?? Wow, you can't even see it! They did an amazing job!


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 5, 2012)

UrbanSweetheart said:


> Rule?? Wow, you can't even see it! They did an amazing job!


  	Great blending. 

  	CartoonChic, check this out. She's wearing Cyber and Nightmoth.


----------



## kimbunney (Sep 5, 2012)

I see Rule, it looks like they blended out Embark with Rule its such a blended transformation...like so effortlessly. I need to step my game up! 

  	I wish they would have broken down Erica's whole look that girl is beautiful! Def. picking up Nightmoth, I need to retry Cyber I did in stores once and didn't like it on me at least. 

  	Anyone know a good  dupe for Bright Future since its LE?


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 5, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> Great blending.
> 
> CartoonChic, check this out. She's wearing Cyber and Nightmoth.


	OMG! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That is just gorgeous! And you gave me someone new to watch on YouTube.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 5, 2012)

kimbunney said:


> I see Rule, it looks like they blended out Embark with Rule its such a blended transformation...like so effortlessly. I need to step my game up!
> 
> I wish they would have broken down Erica's whole look that girl is beautiful! Def. picking up Nightmoth, I need to retry Cyber I did in stores once and didn't like it on me at least.
> 
> *Anyone know a good  dupe for Bright Future since its LE? *


  	Someone in this link says one of L'Oreal's Hip Duos has a Bright Future dupe in it.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 5, 2012)

Also, in this vid, MUA Alex does Shay's purple smokey eye look on herself.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 5, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> For some reason I'm thinking she used UtA as the base and Belladonna on top. Maybe I'm thinking that because the OCC is more liquidy, like a gloss of sorts.


	I was thinking the lip tar went first since it dries down and is meant to last a lot longer than lipstick. I figured the lip tar was being used as a base or primer for Up the Amp so the color would be stronger and last longer, like with Paint Pots.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 5, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I was thinking the lip tar went first since it dries down and is meant to last a lot longer than lipstick. I figured the lip tar was being used as a base or primer for Up the Amp so the color would be stronger and last longer, like with Paint Pots.


  	Very possible.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 5, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> Very possible.









  I just got another bright idea. That's two in a row! I'm on a roll. I have Nylon and CYY, so I'll experiment to see what happens.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 5, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I just got another bright idea. That's two in a row! I'm on a roll. I have Nylon and CYY, so I'll experiment to see what happens.


  	What finish is Up The Amp? CYY is soo matte. 

  	Let me know what you think.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 5, 2012)

Alexandra Bond used to post here under the name THEFIERCEMSBUTLER. I found her channel because of Specktra. I'm very happy to see her living out her dreams as a makeup artist for this show. I didn't really get a chance to watch Love & Hip Hop Atlanta but the looks I've seen on these pages are definitely something I would love to try.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 5, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> What finish is Up The Amp? CYY is soo matte.
> 
> Let me know what you think.


	Up The Amp is Amplified.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 5, 2012)

DILLIGAF said:


> Alexandra Bond used to post here under the name THEFIERCEMSBUTLER. I found her channel because of Specktra. I'm very happy to see her living out her dreams as a makeup artist for this show. I didn't really get a chance to watch Love & Hip Hop Atlanta but the looks I've seen on these pages are definitely something I would love to try.


	That's a cool story. I love seeing people follow theirs dream and succeed.


----------



## drammy04 (Sep 5, 2012)

kimbunney said:


> I see Rule, it looks like they blended out Embark with Rule its such a blended transformation...like so effortlessly. I need to step my game up!
> 
> I wish they would have broken down Erica's whole look that girl is beautiful! Def. picking up Nightmoth, I need to retry Cyber I did in stores once and didn't like it on me at least.
> 
> Anyone know a good  dupe for Bright Future since its LE?


  	I'm selling my NIB backup of Bright Future in the clearance bin right now. It really is a beautiful color! I forgot about it until seeing Rasheeda and now I remember why I bought 2 at first, lol.


----------



## drammy04 (Sep 5, 2012)

Yeah, I remember watching the show and immediately going to see what people were saying or what looks were being recreated! Made me want to visit ATL and show out too. But we Htown girls put it down too!


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 5, 2012)

Alexandra does great work.  I'm hoping she eventually holds a class on the West coast so that I can attend.  She's a good friend of a friend so I'm hoping my friend can whisper a little suggestion in her ear for me.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 7, 2012)

MakeupByRenRen did the Rasheeda reunion look.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9X39KJWpfqs&feature=g-all-u


----------



## Spruceitup (Sep 7, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> IN THAT ORDER!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	That look is so flawless. I am even loving the eyelashes


----------



## HeavenF (Sep 11, 2012)

I love this thread! I figured the Erica was wearing Cyber. I've never seen it on a person,just in the tube and as a swatch on my hand. Its beautiful. She had my favorite look of the night,followed by Ariane,her lipcolor was amazing.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 11, 2012)

The Belladonna lip tar I ordered from Beauty.com is back in stock and has shipped. I'm excited to try the combination with Up The Amp lipstick.


----------



## FierceMrsButler (Dec 10, 2012)

Hey ladies... I'm BAAAACCCKKKK, well kinda, lol. Thank you all SOOOOOOO much for loving the looks I created on LHHATL. It was an awesome experience and I am so blessed to have cast members who allowed me to do whatever I wanted on them. Some of you know I started out on YouTube and when I moved to Atlanta, I took it to a whole other level while working for MAC and now since March, freelancing full time. Working on the show was awesome and it was CRAZY to see my work displayed on television. And then to see folks make videos recreating my look, commenting about my look, and complimenting me, literally made me emotional. So thank all of you. Season 2 has already started out to be just as good so I can't wait for you all to see some of the looks that were created. stay tuned to the "Dirty Little Secrets" special that airs next Sunday Dec 16 on Vh1. I did Joseline, K Michelle, Mimi, and Funky Dineva's makeup.

  	You guys be sure to check out my FB page because I've listed colors used and LOTS more pics of my work. www.facebook.com/alexandrabutlermua.

  	I will try and post on here, but you guys know how freelance world keeps ya busy. I just finished my last class of the year, my 11th class, so I have a little breather, til 2013. But I still have my other clients, the show, and other projects. But just keep me posted and hit me up if you need any info.

  	#MUAsRULE #alwaysaMACgirl


----------



## Copperhead (Dec 10, 2012)

Wishing you tons of success Alex! Go get it girl! I can't wait for  "Dirty Little Secrets".


----------



## FierceMrsButler (Dec 10, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> Wishing you tons of success Alex! Go get it girl! I can't wait for "Dirty Little Secrets".


  	Thank you baby... It should be good girl... and ratchet, lol.


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Dec 10, 2012)

It's so great that you came back here and responded to the thread. Your makeup has really gotten a lot of buzz on here and it warms my heart to see you on the forum.


----------



## FierceMrsButler (Dec 10, 2012)

Awwww thanks love... I use to always love going on Specktra and looking at pics and lurking in threads, lol. I wish I could be involved more but I work so much, which is awesome. You girls are gonna have to help me out since I haven't posted in so long. Maybe we can create a thread or something so that if girls have questions for me, they can ask. I will be doing my makeup classes again next year all over the world, so they will be able to hopefully see me or ask me what they want in person if I am in their city.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 10, 2012)

FierceMrsButler said:


> Thank you baby... It should be good girl... *and ratchet*, lol.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 12, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> http://www.thestyleandbeautydoctor.com/2012/09/love-hip-hop-atlanta-hair-makeup-reunion-show/
> 
> I really like the makeup on this show. I've particularly liked K Michelle's makeup on the show. And Ariane is solidifying my want (actually my NEED) for *OCC's Belladonna lip tar*. Also, it's cool to see youtuber Alex involved in the makeup looks.


  	Is THAT what she was wearing?


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 12, 2012)

Congratulations to you!!!


----------



## FierceMrsButler (Dec 12, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> Is THAT what she was wearing?


  	On the reunion, Yes Ariane was wearing OCC Belladonna and MAC Up The Amp... I believe I used Prunella eye liner for the lip


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 12, 2012)

FierceMrsButler said:


> On the reunion, Yes Ariane was wearing OCC Belladonna and MAC Up The Amp... I believe I used Prunella eye liner for the lip


	Was Belladonna applied first or on top of Up The Amp? We were trying to figure it out.


----------



## FierceMrsButler (Dec 12, 2012)

Chile idk... I think I put up the amp first and then belladonna, then clear lipgloss throughout the day.


----------



## mekaboo (Dec 12, 2012)

It sucks because now Belladonna is discontinued. So is Katricia which was closest to Belladonna. I called OCC and they stated the only thing close to it is Hoochie, but from swatches I saw online...that is not the case.


----------



## Curly1908 (Dec 15, 2012)

I don't (and refuse) to watch this show but many of your makeup looks are gorgeous.  I took a peek at your Facebook.  Can you tell us what you used on Ms. Maxie (Kontrol Magazine)?


----------



## kysha (Aug 15, 2013)

what blue eyeshadow brand and color are you wearing in your June 8th 2013 picture... the blue one?


----------



## mia76 (Aug 28, 2014)

what was the lipcolor that resheedah was wearing the peach/coral color?


----------

